# Anyone ever heard of RB Tuning



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys 

Ive managed to source a non running rb26 off ebay and its coming from a company called RB tuning, has anyone eler dealt with these people before as i'd never heard of then. 

Their website is rb tuning 01323 740093 - Servicing/Tuning/Parts


Thanks


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Dont you mean RB Motorsport? if so very high regarded tuner up-t-north!

bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooops sorry didnt clicky the link, totally different!

bob


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Purchase cancelled and disaster avoided.


----------

